# Me and the G40 were ready...



## frankwright (Feb 3, 2016)

...the pigs were not.

Good foggy morning close to a well hit feeder but no pigs showed up.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 3, 2016)

cool pic!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 3, 2016)

You guys with the G40's are really giving me a bad case of the "I Wants"!    Saw one today at the range with a custom trigger and a fiber optic ghost ring rear sight.


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 4, 2016)

I know I really like mine. Saving up now for a Trijicon RMR sight for it. Got the Kenai holster ordered Frank! I did get the mag release reversed on my G29 as well as installed an extended slide release on it, and the G 40 is next. Hope to get that EXPENSIVE sight later this spring when finances afford!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking good. It's only a matter of time. The 10mm does a number on hogs. What holster are you using?


----------



## JoPa (Feb 4, 2016)

Man, you can just "see" the hogs coming in to that feeder in that picture.  Cool pic.  Good luck!


----------



## 660griz (Feb 5, 2016)

That place sure looks 'hoggy'. Good luck. What ammo you using? I hope to bust one with my G29 one day.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 9, 2016)

Feeder has only been up two weeks but the pigs are hitting it pretty good.

I am using handloaded Hornady XTP 180 grns.

I have temporarily been using a JIT slide belt holster and a Bandolier type holster I had that I modified for the G40.
I ordered one of these KT Holsters a week or so ago and will have to see how it works.

http://www.kt-mech.com/TERMS.html


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2016)

Finally picked up a Glock 40 today.  Had to order a red dot so it will be next week before I can shoot it.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 29, 2016)

I sure love MINE!!! Honestly, the most recent two Glock purchases are together my favorite two Glocks ---> EVER. AMAZING pistols! My G43 and my G40 MOS. 

Here's the Beast.


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea, I bought the G43 last week and this G40 this week.


----------



## Dub (Aug 26, 2016)

This thread is making me have the wants......


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 26, 2016)

I finally shot my G40 w/a Burris FF3 on it.
I can honestly say it is the best shooting large calibre handgun that I have shot. And I have a few Ruger red and blackhawks and Contenders.
The recoil is VERY manageable and the accuracy is very good.


----------



## stabow (Aug 26, 2016)

Yea been thinking of a 10mm but for now will have to settle for my 44 mag .......


----------



## yzyami (Dec 8, 2016)

I too bought a 43 early this year and the 40mos this week


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 9, 2016)

I have two Glock Mod 20 a 1st gen that I retired when I realized it had a two diget ser# US091 and a 4th Gen that my Lt accurized for me with a KKM barrel love them both, I also have an STI perfect ten as well, love those 10 mm


----------

